# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی صدا

## Majid-VZ

مهندسی صدا(به انگلیسی: Audio engineering) یک حرفه کاملاً تخصصی و علمی است که با تجهیزات و ابزارهای لازم جهت ضبط ،ویرایش ، میکس ، مسترینگ و باز تولید صدا سر و کار دارد.

*به عنوان یک رشتهٔ دانشگاهی:*
در ایران این رشته فقط در دانشکده صدا و سیما ارائه می شود درحالیکه این رشتهٔ دانشگاهی در اروپا و آمریکا به دو شاخهٔ مستقل مهندسی صدا(به انگلیسی: audio engineering) و مهندسی صوت(به انگلیسی: acoustic engineering) تقسیم می‌شود.
مهندسی صدا، رشته ایست که به استفاده و طراحی تجهیزات فنی مرتبط با ضبط و پخشصدا و موسیقی می پردازد.
این رشته را می توان یک علم میان رشته دانست چرا که شاخه‌هایی از الکترونیک، فیزیک آکوستیک، موسیقی را شامل می‌شود.

----------


## Majid-VZ

@Faghat Pezeshki @Afsane-IN

نظرتون چیه بریم مهندسی صدا بخونیم ؟؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

من که اقتصاد دان شدم اما رشته جالبیه

----------


## Majid-VZ

> من که اقتصاد دان شدم اما رشته جالبیه


ححححح
اما از ریاضی نمیشه رفت  :Yahoo (21): 
باید کنکور فنی و حرفه ای داد  :Yahoo (21): 
تو ایرانم خودت دیگه خبر داری اوضاع هنر و اجزای مرتبط به اون چطوریاست

----------


## Afsane-IN

> ححححح
> اما از ریاضی نمیشه رفت 
> باید کنکور فنی و حرفه ای داد 
> تو ایرانم خودت دیگه خبر داری اوضاع هنر و اجزای مرتبط به اون چطوریاست


 :Yahoo (21): 
عه پس بیخیال

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> مهندسی صدا(به انگلیسی: Audio engineering) یک حرفه کاملاً تخصصی و علمی است که با تجهیزات و ابزارهای لازم جهت ضبط ،ویرایش ، میکس ، مسترینگ و باز تولید صدا سر و کار دارد.
> 
> *به عنوان یک رشتهٔ دانشگاهی:*
> در ایران این رشته فقط در دانشکده صدا و سیما ارائه می شود درحالیکه این رشتهٔ دانشگاهی در اروپا و آمریکا به دو شاخهٔ مستقل مهندسی صدا(به انگلیسی: audio engineering) و مهندسی صوت(به انگلیسی: acoustic engineering) تقسیم می‌شود.
> مهندسی صدا، رشته ایست که به استفاده و طراحی تجهیزات فنی مرتبط با ضبط و پخشصدا و موسیقی می پردازد.
> این رشته را می توان یک علم میان رشته دانست چرا که شاخه‌هایی از الکترونیک، فیزیک آکوستیک، موسیقی را شامل می‌شود.


اولا که پذیرشش نیمه متمرکزه...
دوما فکر کنم از کارشناسی به بعد میگرن
سوما رتبه زیر 100 میخواد
چهارما 2تا مصاحبه داره اولی تخصصیه
دومی عقیدتی سیاسیه :Yahoo (22): 
اولی رو رد کنی تو دومی دخلت میاد
پنجما وقتی مصاحبه تموم شد میان برا تحقیقات محلی
مثلا میپرسن طرف نیم آستین میپوشه یانه؟؟؟
ششما اساتیدش خیلی خبره نیستن فقط کار راه اندازن
هفتما شما درحین تحصیل بورسیه میشی وحقوق میگیری ولیکن تعهد ضمن خدمت
داره....
هشتما به نظرت میشه قبول شد؟؟؟
نهما باید تازیر زانوهات ریش بذاری
دهما من پسر عموم با کلی دوزوکلک قبول شده با این که رتبشو آورد ولی
پدرش دراومد تا مصاحبه و تحقیق محلی رو به سلامت گذروند
یازدهما مجید پسر عموم میره کلاس بعد میاد به منو تو یاد میده خخخخ :Yahoo (76): 
دوازدهما مگه سیروان که الان مهندس صداست وجز معدودافرادیه که فرکانس شناسی میدونه آکادمیک دنبالش کرده؟؟؟

----------


## Afsane-IN

> ایول...
> علامه رشته های حوزه انسانیش قوی تره..
> خب بده دیگه من باید بیام وسط این همه گرفتاری
> پست کن


آره از هرکی پرسیدم گفت اقتصاد علامه ازبهشتی قوی تره
خخخ

----------

